# Anything Comparable To Stress Coat?



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

So I am curious as to if there is anything similar to Stress Coat. I use it every water change for both of my tanks which calculates out to 30-40 gallons a week. Not a lot of water but it still adds up. Well I am out of Stress Coat and am low on cash. Is there something that I can use instead of Stress Coat to save some cash? What does everyone else use at their water changes? Thanks!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 2, 2010)

If you let the water sit overnight all of the chlorine will have been released from the water. I have heard somewhere not to use stress coat. I can't remember where, but it had something to do with gumming up their gills?


----------



## Herfi (Jan 3, 2011)

You could try Seachem's Prime water conditioner. If you are using stress coat and another water conditioner that can potentially save you money. It does the job of both plus some.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Catherine said:


> If you let the water sit overnight all of the chlorine will have been released from the water. I have heard somewhere not to use stress coat. I can't remember where, but it had something to do with gumming up their gills?


Chlorine is never the only problem any more. I wish all those old books and old wives tales would self destruct. How ever well intentioned you are, you are passing on old, out of date, bad information. Not to mention slandering a fine product in the same post. 

Any municipality worth the EPA certification of their water distribution system is using newer treatments that form chlor-amine compounds in the water. Letting the water sit until it all evaporates isn't enough to break those up. 

If you can afford your tank, you can afford to use a proper treatment that will neutralize chlorine and chlor-amine compounds. 
Any treatment that says it removes or neutralize chlorine and chlor-amines, is fine. 

Prime, Safe (the dry form of Prime) and Chloram-X are the cheapest products on the market and are known to work well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

+1 to dbosman's comment. I personally use chloram-x. Another great option is "chroamine buster"


----------



## Catherine (Jun 2, 2010)

dbosman,

Thanks for the information. I will have to read up on the subject a little more. I apologize if I offended you, I was just trying to help.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I use Prime. I stock up when it goes on sale.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you can afford your tank, you can afford to use a proper treatment that will neutralize chlorine and chlor-amine compounds.


I'm fine with using the Stress Coat. I just wasn't sure if there was a cheaper better alternative. Not that I can't afford $10 every couple of months. Just looking for other suggestions. I guess I asked the question the wrong way.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

prime is the way to go, you get more for your money.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

What about simple API Tap Water Conditioner? It cost about the same as Stress Coat for the same amount only it will detoxify chloramines at the rate of 1ml=5 gallons of water. Whereas Stress Coat is 1ml=2 gallons. Unless your fish are being transported, injured, stressed (imagine that), you don't have to use stress coat. Just get some water conditioner.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+1 for Prime.

One drop per gallon, it goes a longggggg way...

Plus it's safe to use when regenerating Purigen, which I don't think Stress Coat is...


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

De-Chlorinator in the green bottle is very good for a stop gap due to low funds. $2.99 at the LFS, made for 1000 gallons...supposedly. 

Besides, if you're doing 30-40 gallons per week for two tanks...unless you have a couple 125's at your house...that's plenty to keep all the things in check for quite some time.

But, really...once the funds pick up, seriously consider Prime. I started off with Stress Coat and burned right through the squirt bottles in no time. A 250ml bottle of Prime lasts me at least three times longer. Still have the same bottle I picked up in February and that's after an entire tank breakdown and rebuild.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Java Moss said:


> \Besides, if you're doing 30-40 gallons per week for two tanks...unless you have a couple 125's at your house...that's plenty to keep all the things in check for quite some time.


The reason that I do that amount of water changes is because I dose ferts through the EI method. I was told that weekly 50% water changes were required. I don't do 50% every time. Should I be doing something different?


----------

